# New FFA!



## Shawnababyy (May 19, 2012)

Hello everyone! My name's Shawna and I've finally decided to join. I'm attracted to BHM's.. i actually just woke up from dreaming about being with one, lol sad I had to wake up 

anyway, a little bit about myself, I guess; I'm a very outgoing, easy to get along with girl. I absolutely love meeting new people and getting to know them. I also have a sense of humor, I love making people laugh, it's one of my favorite things lol  I'm currently in college majoring in Recreational Leadership. I'm a very active girl, i love sports. My favorite is cheerleading (competition only). It's the most important thing in my life! Also I'm big into the outdoors, I love hiking and nature and all that. But I guess I'm done babbling haha, that's a little about me. 

Feel free to introduce yourselves and send me a message, I love talking to people!


----------



## Shawnababyy (May 20, 2012)

And also if you want to see a picture of me just message and ask


----------



## joh (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to Dims! *hugs*

I hope you enjoy your time here. :happy:


----------



## survivalisfutile (May 23, 2012)

hey shawna, im sam - welcome to dims. Let me just say - thank you for giving us bhms a reason to continue eatting heartily :eat1:

if you want to chat pm me - we could exchange photos and some stories... i could always use more ffa friends! haha


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 23, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 24, 2012)

Welcome, madam!


----------



## BigFA (May 25, 2012)

Its always nice to hear from FFAs. And particularly nice to know someone who is into sports, cheerleading and sounds like she is really attractive and in shape, enjoys us fat guys. Just the thought makes my heart swoon. :smitten:


----------



## Shawnababyy (May 30, 2012)

BigFA said:


> Its always nice to hear from FFAs. And particularly nice to know someone who is into sports, cheerleading and sounds like she is really attractive and in shape, enjoys us fat guys. Just the thought makes my heart swoon. :smitten:



hehe well thank you )


----------



## Boom (Sep 8, 2013)

agreed. The more ffas in confirmed in existence the better the odds that I will find me one.
former football player with a cheerleader. 
double swoon.


----------

